

I wanna learn - OmarTv

Hi everyone. Any newbie guide for creating a web?
from html to java sql<p>Im in the dark here please help
======
Raphael
<https://developer.mozilla.org/>

Go nuts.

------
meadhikari
>> guide for creating a web? What you mean by that? Website. Then
<http://www.htmldog.com> may be the best place to head first. I also learned a
lot from w3school but expert do not like it, you could give it a try too.

